# Again with an odd request



## scotty (Oct 2, 2008)

I really want to make snack luncheon meats to serve with wine, cheese and crackers.


I'm hung up on getting a delli looking shape so i found the following item








The problem is NOW WHAT????


----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2008)

scotty said:


> I really want to make snack luncheon meats to serve with wine, cheese and crackers.
> 
> 
> I'm hung up on getting a delli looking shape so i found the following item
> ...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 2, 2008)

Comet or a gentle scrubbing powder and a scrubby???? Don't know what chemicals would work on that...am sure there is something....lemon juice???? You'd hate to etch it.

That press reminds me of when I as a kid and we made butter from our Jersey cow herd....I loved putting the butter in the press and making up the pound squares....we only made it for our own use and sold the cream from the herd to the butter/ice cream plant in town....Thanks for the memories.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2008)

This will easily make a 10 pound loaf of lunch meat--ill try the comet now


----------



## Dean (Oct 2, 2008)

Tomatos! If you are going to stew up some tomatos, the acid in them will make the aluminum shine as it was new. Same thing with apples too. Of course, that will take a lot of food that you'd most likely throw away after.

maybe scrub with an SOS pad first, but that will scratch the surface. Maybe a light cream cleanser like VIM?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is a tip from Google....

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/aluminum


----------



## smurfe (Oct 2, 2008)

I personally wouldn't care if it were shiny or not. Just clean. A soak in Oxy-Clean would clean it up pretty good. That stuff is amazing at breaking up burnt on proteins and almost all other stuff. I wouldn't use Comet as it has bleach in it I believe and that will discolor aluminum. I used bleach in my crawfish pot when I was a rookie southerner and it now has blotches all over it that actually look like hundreds of mold spots all over it. boiling it in tomato juice like others have said will shine it up though.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 2, 2008)

We cleaned a brass bed with tomato ketchup....it did a pretty good job.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 2, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> We cleaned a brass bed with tomato ketchup....it did a pretty good job.



HHhhhhmmmmmmmm.........................

Nope.................... Not going there......................


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 2, 2008)

jobe05 said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > We cleaned a brass bed with tomato ketchup....it did a pretty good job.
> ...



I should say we 'polished' up the brass on a bed with ketchup....

Jobe...you must have it confused with whipped cream....


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 3, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> jobe05 said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Winos said:
> ...



I say any food group is acceptable......





Anyways! Back on topic..........

Scotty: Is the pan going to be cooked or heated in any way? or is it just a mold that forms the meat?

If it's not heated you can take it and have it sand blasted lightly then powder coated. I did that with a press a couple of years ago and it is awesome:

BEFORE:





AFTER:






If you can't find anyone around you to do it, send it to me and I will do it for you................ and yes............ send it back also......






*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2008)

OK GOT IT--- IM USING AN AJAX TYPE OF CLEANER--O THINK IT WILL JUST BE A FORM BIT THE SPRINGS ARE IMPOSSIBLE TO COMPRESS--ILL BET IT WAS DONE BY MACHINE.. 


Thanks for the offer Jobe. The top may need help


BTW That press is beautifull

*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2008)

Jobe, Im still in awe every time I look at the results of that press and if you ever see 1 thats cheap and you can fix it up like that call me and Ill send you the money for the time and press cause that just looks great.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 3, 2008)

wade said:


> Jobe, Im still in awe every time I look at the results of that press and if you ever see 1 thats cheap and you can fix it up like that call me and Ill send you the money for the time and press cause that just looks great.



I can send ya this one wade! It needs a new plate on the bottom of the screw as this one snapped while doing the scuppernong one time. I would thing you could make a good one out of some hard Oak or maple though, put a few 1/2" layers together crossing the grain and it would be stronger than the original plate.

Once in a while you see a replacement plate on ebay as well.


----------

